# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Απορία και συζήτηση σε καναρίνια μωσαικά....

## takism3

καλησπερα...οταν εχουμε καποια καναρινια κοκκινα οτι να ειναι αυτα λιποχρωμικα η μελαννινικα αν ξεκινησουμε και τα βαφουμε απο αυγο μεχρι και την πτεροροια θα βαφτουν ολοκληρα.....αν ξεκινησουμε κα ιβαφουμε μονο στη πτεροροια δε θα εχουμε κοκκινο στα φτερα και στην ουρα ...ετσι δεν ειναι??τα μωσαικα τωρα αν ειναι τα λιποχρωμικα ασπρο-κοκκινο εχει αναφερθει οτι ταο σωμα του πουλιου δε βαφεται καθολου και ας βαλεις ασ πουμε χρωστικη απο μικρα..το εχω διαπιστωση και μονος μου αυτο...βαφωντας 2 πουλια απο μικρα απλα ξεφευγε λιγο παραπανω σε καποια σημεια...το ιδιο ισχυει και στα μελλανινικα??δλδ το υπολοιπο σωμα δε βαφεται ετσι δε ειναι?? βεβαια το ρωταω αλλα η απαντηση ειναι προφανης...ο λογος που κανω τη κουβεντα ειναι ο εξης εχω ενα πανεμορφο ζευγαρι μια καναρα αχατη οπαλ κοκκινο μωσαικο-αρσενικο αχατη οπαλ κοκκινο ανοιχτοχρωμο...εβγαλα στη πρωτη γεννα 2 μικρα...δεν εβαλα χρωστικη παρα μονο τωρα που αρχιζουν πτεροροια..αν καποιο ειναι μωσαικο λογικα θα βαζει οπως πρεπει αβ καποιο δεν ειναι θα βαφετι ολοκληρο εκτος απο τα φτερα...σωστα??στη δευτερη γεννα λεω να βαλω ομως χρωστικη απο αυγο..οσα ειναι καθαρα κοκκινα να παρουν και τα φτερα και οσα ειναι μωσαικα λογικα δε θα παρουν κοκκινο εκει που δε πρεπει...σωστα....??ας κανουμε μια συζητηση....

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> καλησπερα...οταν εχουμε καποια καναρινια κοκκινα οτι να ειναι αυτα λιποχρωμικα η μελαννινικα αν ξεκινησουμε και τα βαφουμε απο αυγο μεχρι και την πτεροροια θα βαφτουν ολοκληρα.....αν ξεκινησουμε κα ιβαφουμε μονο στη πτεροροια δε θα εχουμε κοκκινο στα φτερα και στην ουρα ...ετσι δεν ειναι??τα μωσαικα τωρα αν ειναι τα λιποχρωμικα ασπρο-κοκκινο εχει αναφερθει οτι ταο σωμα του πουλιου δε βαφεται καθολου και ας βαλεις ασ πουμε χρωστικη απο μικρα..το εχω διαπιστωση και μονος μου αυτο...βαφωντας 2 πουλια απο μικρα απλα ξεφευγε λιγο παραπανω σε καποια σημεια...το ιδιο ισχυει και στα μελλανινικα??δλδ το υπολοιπο σωμα δε βαφεται ετσι δε ειναι?? βεβαια το ρωταω αλλα η απαντηση ειναι προφανης...ο λογος που κανω τη κουβεντα ειναι ο εξης εχω ενα πανεμορφο ζευγαρι μια καναρα αχατη οπαλ κοκκινο μωσαικο-αρσενικο αχατη οπαλ κοκκινο ανοιχτοχρωμο...εβγαλα στη πρωτη γεννα 2 μικρα...δεν εβαλα χρωστικη παρα μονο τωρα που αρχιζουν πτεροροια..αν καποιο ειναι μωσαικο λογικα θα βαζει οπως πρεπει αβ καποιο δεν ειναι θα βαφετι ολοκληρο εκτος απο τα φτερα...σωστα??στη δευτερη γεννα λεω να βαλω ομως χρωστικη απο αυγο..οσα ειναι καθαρα κοκκινα να παρουν και τα φτερα και οσα ειναι μωσαικα λογικα δε θα παρουν κοκκινο εκει που δε πρεπει...σωστα....??ας κανουμε μια συζητηση....


Μου θυμίζεις το κόλπο του Ιακώβ με τον πεθερό του από την βίβλο. Που με τέχνασμα κατάφερε να βάψει τα γίδια διαφορετικά.. Χρησιμοποίησε κάποιο βότανο στην διατροφή τους που έβγαζε παρδαλά γίδια, και στο τέλος του έφαγε ολόκληρο το κοπάδι από 3000 κεφαλές!!!.. Κάτι τέτοιο θες να κάνεις και συ!! :Character0235:

----------

